# So you think equines are weak?



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Video gave me chills. Love it! But it does make me sad to think society has already driven her to this point, that she already understands that nobody will appreciate her or what she does.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

The point is not we are the most at risk because of unpredictability, the point is we go out there every day risking our lives for what we love. You fall off, get kicked, get trampled, take a beating doing your job, you look your horse and your coach in the eye and say "Do you need me to do it again!" because that is who we are! Live dangerous, love unconditionally, risk everything, take damage, do it again. NEVER GIVE IT UP!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That was an INCREDIBLE video. That young lady is phenomenal to have put something like that together!!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I loved the video!!
I know she will be a great horseman too!!
Hey, does someone want to ask her to join the horseforum?? hehe!!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I lovelovelovelove that video. I've seen it so many times but each and every time it brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

AMAZING!!!! lots and lots of goose bumps with the falling, really relatable. a million likes!!!!!!! :shock: it really sums the SPORT up nicely


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i had to watch it with the sound off (the joys of having my boss in the next office sharing a wall with me....... lol), but i still got that incredible sense of awe and wonderment from the video. 

and spot on....... we DO NOT just sit there!


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

She did do a good job. Every time I talk to some one who does not believe that riding horses is a sport I show them this video. Often it changes there minds


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

It's kind of a rip off of this video: So, you think equestrianism is easy? {The Re-Make} - YouTube

(Note the dates)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ there are several videos with the same text. i think the OP's video link was the best out of all the ones with the same text.


(i keep watching it over and over again!!! LOVE IT!!)


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

this is like the same video, but i am posting it for the comments. after reading a few of them, you will be able to pick out the fool that seriously thinks that you just sit there and once you train the horse, its smooth sailing from there-- hahahahahahaha :lol: really funny


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

ilovepets said:


> ^^ there are several videos with the same text. i think the OP's video link was the best out of all the ones with the same text.
> 
> 
> (i keep watching it over and over again!!! LOVE IT!!)



Yes, same text but same song and design as well. I'm not bashing the OPs video(I do like it) I'm just saying the original artist should take the credit for the creativity 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

ilovepets said:


> ...this is like the same video, but i am posting it for the comments...


At 10-12 seconds, "You tell me it's not a sprot..." Oh well...I have to admit that riding is not a sprot!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Hmmm. Yes it was good, but I've seen the same type of thing over and over again. I've seen pretty much the same images, and I know the text is the same as several other videos. So yes it was good, but in the end it is pretty much the same video as many others.


----------

